# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  Thermo Scientific Spinnaker Smart Laboratory Robot, Thermo Fisher Scientific, Inc., Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Thermo Fisher Scientific, Inc.

Home page - thermofisher.com/order/catalog/product/SPK0001

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Thermo Scientific Spinnaker Smart Laboratory Robot"
New Four-Axis SCARA-Type Robot Uses Vision to Maintain Precision, Streamline Teaching.

by Thermo Scientific 
February 13, 2015

----------

